# Chicago Cycle Supply Badged Schwinns  post them here



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

1941 Chicago Cycle Supply Cadillac badged Schwinn.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

1935 Chicago Cycle Supply Liberty badged Schwinn. It's not perfect, painted green over what was left of the original paint. Used 0000 steel wool and WD40 to find what original white was left,  original base color looks like it was brown. The wife loved the look of the green so we left it like this. Preserved as much originality as possible and a better set of wheels to make it a good rider. .


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2017)

1937/38 Chicyco LaSalle.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> 1937/38 Chicyco LaSalle.View attachment 668130



Beautiful bike. .


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 668172 View attachment 668170 View attachment 668171




Need a love button on here. ..Beautiful. .


----------



## jkent (Aug 29, 2017)

1941 Schwinn Cadillac


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 668172 View attachment 668170 View attachment 668171




I really dig this bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

jkent said:


> 1941 Schwinn Cadillac
> View attachment 668186 View attachment 668187



 Here I go again,  love this. ... great find. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I really dig this bike! V/r Shawn



Unsure of the words to describe such anamazing collection. .


----------



## Dave K (Aug 29, 2017)

LaSalle


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 29, 2017)

Dave K said:


> LaSalle
> 
> View attachment 668217 View attachment 668218



Forkstops....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I really dig this bike! V/r Shawn




It's just a POS parts pile.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 29, 2017)

Dave K said:


> LaSalle
> 
> View attachment 668217 View attachment 668218




Looks amazing, you did a great job finishing that one.


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 29, 2017)

38 Cadillac 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 29, 2017)

Dave K said:


> LaSalle
> 
> View attachment 668217 View attachment 668218



Nice bike Dave!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 30, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> 38 Cadillac View attachment 668247View attachment 668248View attachment 668249
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Beautiful survivor. .


----------



## Gsbecker (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine is badged "Lincoln"


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2017)

This 1936 model is also badged, Lincoln.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 7, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 672747 This 1936 model is also badged, Lincoln.



I'm really liking these in black,  I've seen quite a few like this lately,  very nice bikes. ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 7, 2017)

39 Lincoln 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

1946 Lincoln. ..


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Sep 17, 2017)

1938 Majestic


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 17, 2017)

39' lasalle


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 677982 39' lasalle




I was hoping you would post it on here. ..


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I was hoping you would post it on here. ..



I'll get you a better badge pic tomorrow


----------

